# New features on your trading platform



## jeromejf (5 November 2012)

Today i noticed  this new feature on my comsec trading platform , i know it must have been there  for some time  now ... But it is quite a handy feature  since they did that upgrade  to thier system 

It actually now tells you  where your trade order position  is in the order of getting executed which give you an idea of how soon or how much time it could take before your order is executed.

here is  a snap shot




on the other hand comsec is become a bit slow after upgrade... 

any new exciting features  release on your platform ?? let me know ..im looking for another ( 2nd)  broker right now 

BTW it was a buy for CTP  @ 0.17 
cheers
jeff


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 November 2012)

jeromejf said:


> on the other hand comsec is become a bit slow after upgrade...




check your add-on(s) under the tools section of your browser....more often than not the add-on within that/the browser is the culprit for speed handicap


----------



## prawn_86 (5 November 2012)

Netwealth has had this feature for at least the last 5 years


----------



## CanOz (5 November 2012)

Isn't this called depth??


----------



## prawn_86 (5 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Isn't this called depth??




Its more showing your order in the queue/depth, as opposed to just knowing the total depth.

I have never traded on a frequency where it really matters, but i know my broker has had this feature on stocks for years and years


----------



## skc (5 November 2012)

jeromejf said:


> Today i noticed  this new feature on my comsec trading platform , i know it must have been there  for some time  now ... But it is quite a handy feature  since they did that upgrade  to thier system
> 
> It actually now tells you  where your trade order position  is in the order of getting executed which give you an idea of how soon or how much time it could take before your order is executed.




For some it is impossible to trade without this feature... then again, those who trade that way wouldn't be using Comsec in the first place.


----------



## Joules MM1 (5 November 2012)

CanOz said:


> Isn't this called depth??




no, youre looking at total size per level v the actual number you are in the que.....

the only value an individual buyer/seller might gleen is theyre not being front run.....bahaha...

edit: i should say "implied" size ......coz we know how orders get yanked......


----------



## Gringotts Bank (5 November 2012)

Bell Direct.  Full depth with sub levels and indicator showing where you are placed.

The visual depth bars at the sides was a feature I suggested a few years back, and they actually incorporated it much to my surprise.  They are less responsive to feedback nowadays I've noticed.


----------



## nulla nulla (5 November 2012)

skc said:


> For some it is impossible to trade without this feature... then again, those who trade that way wouldn't be using Comsec in the first place.




Protrader and comsecIress (accessed through comsec's "trading" menu) have had this facility for donkeys years. It is only since they upgraded the basic comsec site that the standard depth screens can be expanded to show where your order is.

With the Iress depth screen, if you hover the curser over the buyers/sellers you can see where your order is without opening up the depth screen to the expanded level. It helps if you trade a volume that is identifiable from the rest though.


----------

